# How do you buy your media?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm just curious to know how everyone goes about buying movies (or, I guess, not buying... why not say, "acquiring"....) for a first time viewing. At this point, I only buy blu-ray (unless it's a movie for a long car ride, then DVD is okay, but most blu rays come with a DVD.

My overwhelming preference is to rent... and my options in my town in Maryland are limited to Redbox and Blockbuster kiosks. Great for new movies only but selection is limited.

My second option is to buy used from either Amazon or half.com. I've had great luck with both... and on many occasions I've found used movies that are delivered free of charge with my Amazon Prime Membership.

And my third option is to buy new from either the interwebs... (Almost always Amazon, but typically wherever I can find the cheapest option) or from a local BM store (I've found Target to have a decent selection with some pretty reasonable prices, especially on older titles).


I don't keep everything I buy. If it's a movie I don't think I'll watch again, I always post it for sale on half.com (the posting and mailing process is so streamlined and easy, it's a win-win situation).

Anyhow... what do you do?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I rent discs and stream from Netflix, also rent from Redbox when I get the old "Very Long Wait" from Netflix . When I purchase I go B&M.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I buy new from Amazon and B&M stores. I did rent but we dont have any places left in Edmonton that rent BluRay and I am so spoiled by the picture of HD I cant stand streaming or downloading any movies. As far as music I sometimes use iTunes but I still like to have the physical media so I will get CDs from amazon or ocationally a B&M store.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I mostly get my dvds from Amazon and if it is something I want fast, I get it from Target

The only time I skip Target for the kids is for b-day and xmas holiday shopping for the kids since it is much easier to order and make the dvd a surprise gift since they already arrived boxed and the kids have no idea what is in the package. 

I have never rented.. Have not used redbox or Blockbuster. Have not done streaming either.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I rent movies from netflix but mostly I purchase movies online. I will purchase locally if they are on sale for close to what I can get it online. 
I do have netflix streaming but I really only use it for watching TV shows as the quality is not even close to bluray yet...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I mostly purchase from Amazon or from Target. Our Target offers a program where a small percentage of what we spend goes directly to our school so it makes it worthwhile to every so often get them there.

I never stream either......


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

When I buy I buy from Amazon, but I usually stream first from VuDu or iTunes


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I buy from BB, Target, Walmart etc, for new stuff, depends on the sale
I also buy most of my stuff from Pawn shops ... have some great ones near me so I can strike gold if I go often enough

I rent from redbox OCCAISONALLY, but that is very slim because of the 30-60 day delay window that most of the studios have been doing and Lionsgate's decision to cripple the audio on their rentals. I can't rent anywhere else since the nearest Blockbuster is about 35 minutes away from me and would cost about $10 in gas so It's usually almost as cheap to BUY the movie in the end.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually stream my movies and then if I find one that is def a keeper I will buy it for a local store or Amazon.com. I used to buy all my movies but it has gotten way too expensive, plus I just sold 1200 dvds with changers that were not BRs because I never watched them anymore.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My sources for purchasing BR's are Amazon and Best Buy. I've found Amazon to usually be the cheapest but I also use BB if I just can't wait. BB purchases accumulate points which is nice. Not a fan of streaming until the quality improves immensely!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I use amazon to buy my blu-rays. I have Netflix too but that is for when nothing good is on tv. You can get old movies from amazon for cheap.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

like many others, purchasing is my no.1 method. Only because there is no place to rent in my city anymore. There are a few online renting option but I got out of them because they're ...bad. I will also go to my local pawn shop. No BRs over 8.99. Got Transformer DOTM for 7.99 the other day, in perfect condition .

I'll do streaming IF it's something we were meaning to see but know we wouldn't want to watch again. I want nothing to do with Netflix (Canada).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I am just learning about this lack of Lossless audio content on rental discs. NOT COOL. That may change my tune about using redbox...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

27dnast said:


> I am just learning about this lack of Lossless audio content on rental discs. NOT COOL. That may change my tune about using redbox...


The first movie I noticed this on was RED. After reading great reviews of the lossless audio track I was rather disappointed when my netflix rental had a rather average sounding Dolby Digital soundtrack and the lossless track was only available in the special edition version of the movie, which of course cost more. 
I have since purchased the special edition of the movie.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

99.9% of my movies come from amazon.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

We do Netflix streaming and mail, but if it's something we really like, or something where we have to have the PQ (want it in Bluray) and AQ we will get it either from Amazon or a B&M.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just watched "Safe" last night on CinemaNow that was streamed in HD. The HD looked ok but defiantly compressed and the audio was only 2.1 channels :huh:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^:dohretty sad heh. At this rate, I'll be going in my local theater to be treated to mono 2.0 through a Citizen alarm clock.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, so far my streaming experience has not been good and a real turnoff. I buy almost all movies I watch. My 120" projection system just shows far too many flaws if its not True BluRay.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree... my experience with streaming via Vudu to a 50" plasma was not bad. But no way, no how, is that going to satisfy my PJ set-up. Blu-ray or bust... , I can't even stand the up-conversion image from a DVD on the big screen.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Multiple choices should be allowed on this poll. I get mine in various ways... "On-Demand" rentals, Netflix rentals by mail and Amazon purchases.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ I couldn't figure out how to make it multiple choice... I guess I overlooked something!^^^:doh:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

What??? I get new movies from all of the above and old movies as well. Doesn't everybody??

RedBox, Netflix, Hulu, Infowars.com, PrisonPlanet.TV, B&M Video stores, WalMart etc etc etc + or -

Who does not look for the deal and convenience?

Greg Hallee


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Gregr said:


> What??? I get new movies from all of the above and old movies as well. Doesn't everybody??
> 
> RedBox, Netflix, Hulu, Infowars.com, PrisonPlanet.TV, B&M Video stores, WalMart etc etc etc + or -
> 
> ...


Streaming, for me, absolutely not... unless I'm stranded in an airport somewhere. But I mainly was talking about movies in your HT.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

27dnast said:


> Streaming, for me, absolutely not... unless I'm stranded in an airport somewhere. But I mainly was talking about movies in your HT.


Mostly Netflix rentals. I'll buy the Blu-ray if the movie's somthing special (this usually has to do mostly with the sound track)


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The question was: "How do you _*acquire*_ new movies". I acquire all my new movies through purchases, primarily from Amazon (and an occasional in-store Best Buy purchase).
If a movie sound's really, really good, I'll see it at the theater. Otherwise, I wait until it's available through Netflix (I have some real issues with Netflix providing modified disks with missing special features, etc.). If a movie meets my expectations using one of those, I'll _acquire_ it on BD (or maybe DVD). No one can take it away or provide an altered or poorer quality version of it that way, as they can with streaming.


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

I voted for "new from the internet" since that is the highest percentage of my acquisitions. I also rent, buy at store, and buy used.


----------



## Bluehinder (Jan 23, 2013)

Amazon, either used or new. Amazing deals on used BD.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I really like using the deals finder on bluray.com... the direct link to Amazon is pretty cool (not to mention, you can usually find an even cheaper used disc on amazon). One of my better moves has been to pay for a prime membership. The "free" 2 day shipping (which often results in 1 day shipping) has been a huge convenience!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

27dnast said:


> One of my better moves has been to pay for a prime membership. The "free" 2 day shipping (which often results in 1 day shipping) has been a huge convenience!


Prime sounds a bit expensive on the surface, but when you use Amazon as much is we do, you get hooked on that fast delivery. We just renewed our Prime membership last week, didn't hesitate for a second.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree 100%. We easily made our money back. I'll renew when it's our time...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Family video sells blu-rays for 11.95 & 9.95 thirty day guarantee. That's where I get most of mine, usually a month wait for new releases but the savings are worth it.


----------

